# cube Cart Help



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

I am loading designs the design that i make new products show on the home 

page how can i get them to show with out the prices below them


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

There may be a mod that you can buy for that. I'm not sure.

Off hand, I would just use a mod that lets have a different looking homepage.

That way you can just write a little code for the images and have the same pics, just don't put the price. Even make them link to the page in your shop that lists it.

I've got a mod for that, if you think it will be useful.

Basically, it just let's you code the homepage. It involves making another tpl file in your global skins folder. But it's not so involved that a novice couldn't do it.

Let me know if you would like some help, and I can walk you through it.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

My problem is that i am not good at websites and the guy that did this for me 
is not help at all i guess i have to learn hard to teach old dogs new tricks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm not that good, either. I just learn by trial and error. I'm blessed with a lot of time on my hands, so that helps, too!

If you need the help, I can tell you what to do. You'll see, it's not very hard at all.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

that would be cool i have a degree in computer networking but programming I have no clue any help would be great


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok. I'll post it all here, instead of PM. Maybe someone will happen upon it, and it can help them, too.

First, back up everything!!!

You need to open "index.php" in the root folder of your store.

Find this line:
$body = new XTemplate("skins/".$config['skinDir']."/styleTemplates/global/index.tpl");

You need to replace that line with this block of code:

/* <rf> unique homepage template mod */
if(isset($_GET['act'])) {
$body = new XTemplate ("skins/".$config['skinDir']."/styleTemplates/global/index.tpl");
} else {
$body = new XTemplate ("skins/".$config['skinDir']."/styleTemplates/global/home.tpl");
}
/* <rf> end mod */

You can copy and past it, just as it is.

Save and close the file.

Next you need to go to the skins folder an open "styletemplates", then "global".

You need to create a new file here, named "home.tpl".

After that, open "index.tpl" and copy and paste the contents from "indexl.tpl" into the newly created "home.tpl".

This will give you homepage that is unique to all the other pages, but still have the functionality of the cubecart cart.

After you get that done. I can show you how to put those pics on the homepage without the prices. 

Well just add the images you want, and link them to the page in the store where the customer makes the purchase.

If you need pics of any this, or clarification, let me know. It's not as hard as it may seem.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

what a good FTP applications what do you use


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I use SmartFTP.

There are others. I don't have any experience with any other one, though.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

well i downloaded it and how to I see the code you show me 

it a apache server


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Got WordPad? You can open the file in WordPad.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

looks like i am going to need alot of help with this one have no clue


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Not a problem. Do you have your cubecart files on your hard drive?

If so, I can walk you through it, no problem.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

i at a lost here someone else made the site how do i get the files fron the server to my hard drive


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

do you use aim


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Nope. 

If you've got the username and password, you can get the files with any FTP program.

As I said, I use SmartFTP.

I've attached a screen shot for you.

All you have to do is create a folder on your desktop, and call it whatever you like.

Connect to your site through the FTP program.

On my desktop I called it "site files to change". You can see it with the red arrow.

My site files are on the left, and my local desktop is on the right of the FTP.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you can connect to your site through the FTP, then we're in business.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

i can connect and download files but i can not open index.php all i have is not pad


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

just got it to open


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Good.

Now, find the line:

$body=newXTemplate("skins/".$config['skinDir']."/styleTemplates/global/index.tpl");

It should be almost half-way down.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

already did that how do i create the tpl file


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

First, you've got to open the index.tpl file.

Copy the contents.

Close the file.

Then you just create a new document.

Paste, then save as home.tpl in the same folder as the index.tpl.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Make sure you've pasted the code that I posted before in index.php before you do the step above!


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

ok i think i got it right


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Have you saved it all?


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

is there any way to view it before i trasfer the file back to the server


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You said you have Apache, right?

Have you set up a local host?

If not, that's going to take some time, and I won't be able to help with that!

Otherwise you can just upload live, and see what it looks like! It shouldn't look any different right now.

All that you have done is created a homepage that is "capable" of looking different than the rest of the site.

You haven't actually changed it, yet.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

so what do i upload


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

index.php and home.tpl


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

i thank you for you help i hope i can help you in the future with something


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No problem. 

You now have a homepage that you can make look any way you want, and still have the cubecart functionality.

All you have to do is modify the home.tpl.

If you need help with that or loading up the images and linking them to the pages in the cart, send me a PM, and I can help you with that too.

That part we can do offline.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

well now i am at the upload stage i have now problem with downloading to my computer but can not seem to figure out how to upload to the server this is why i do not do websites


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Are you still connected to your site?


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

yes i am still connected to it


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I know on my FTP software there is a little button that lets me transfer files.

If you don't know where yours is, you should be able to drag and drop the files where they need to be.

Just make sure you put them in the right place.

Make sure you go to where the index.php file is and overwrite that file with the new file.

Then go to where cart.tpl and index.tpl are, and place your new home.tpl file with those files.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

looks like all three files are together cart home index


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes. That's correct.


----------



## rocktops (Jan 25, 2008)

I think i am going to call it a night i have some printing to do and thank you agian i am sure i will need help with the pic and stuff you have been a great help maybe i will catch you on here tomorrow


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you're here tomorrow, I can guarantee that I'll be here.

If you only new how much time I spend here.


----------

